# Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched



## swatkats (Sep 10, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/2HUSq7m.png
Credit: Fonearena​

Indian launch is expected to be around November 1st Week (Around diwali)


- Personally, Disappointed with battery size which is said to last 10Hrs under normal use
- Siri Looks improved
- Cameras .. Thumbs up!
- 6S battery capacity reduced to 1715mAH. 


As ars rightly pointed out...


*About that 16GB model:*


Ars Technica readers are generally pretty savvy, and most of you would never turn down extra storage for apps and movies that you've downloaded. But there's one thing that everyone uses their phone for, even if they spend little time on the App Store and stream absolutely everything—pictures. People take pictures. They take movies. They did it before smartphones existed, and now that smartphone cameras are actually pretty good they do it even more.


We've been complaining about the 16GB iPhone base model for a while now. iOS 9's space-saving features and lower pricing for cloud storage are Apple's official solutions to the problem, but the iPhone 6S-series cameras are going to make those entry-level phones feel more restrictive than they did before. You can't upgrade to 12MP photos (with extra frames for the Live Photos feature, no less, which by some accounts doubles the size of a standard picture) and 4K video without eating up more storage, but the iPhone 6S' local storage didn't grow to accommodate the new capabilities.


The only real justification for keeping the base iPhone at 16GB is financial. Bump it to 32GB, and you'll get fewer upgraders to the 64GB and 128GB tiers. As far as the company's bottom line is concerned, it makes sense for Apple to incentivize those upgrades. Using iCloud storage along with the iCloud Photo Library can alleviate this, since it stores the full-resolution photos in the cloud but can keep smaller, "good enough for your phone" versions locally. But from a user's perspective it's hard to see why Apple can't go from 16GB to 32GB at the same price—it managed to go from 32GB to 64GB and from 64GB to 128GB without raising prices.


The new Apple TV starts at 32GB. The iPad Pro starts at 32GB. It's time for the iPhone (and, for that matter, all the other iPads) follow suit.
Hands-on with the iPhone 6S and 6S Plus, and why the 16GB model needs to die | Ars Technica


*India Pricing: 
*
*i.imgur.com/QjXiriF.png​


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

16 makes sense because "MARKETING". In the present scenario, they're directing the crowd to buy the 64 GB version. If they stopped the 16GB version and introduced a 32GB version, 80% of 64GB buyers will buy the 32GB version. Apple wants the buyers to buy the 64 GB version hence the 16 GB version. This is a nifty marketing strategy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



seamon said:


> 16 makes sense because "MARKETING". In the present scenario, they're directing the crowd to buy the 64 GB version. If they stopped the 16GB version and introduced a 32GB version, 80% of 64GB buyers will buy the 32GB version. Apple wants the buyers to buy the 64 GB version hence the 16 GB version. This is a nifty marketing strategy.


Everything is a market strategy for them. Remember iphone 4s is still selling here.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

16GB will sell because people like to show off, at least in India. About 80% of the iphone users I had seen just like to show off their phones. They wouldn't care if its 16GB or 8GB. I saw a guy choosing iPhone 4s over LG G2.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

6S is cool, impressive features like 3D touch.


----------



## theterminator (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



tkin said:


> 16GB will sell because people like to show off, at least in India. About 80% of the iphone users I had seen just like to show off their phones. They wouldn't care if its 16GB or 8GB. I saw a guy choosing iPhone 4s over LG G2.



Don't know man, I was very optimistic about OPO but I still prefer iPhone 4 over it since the touch is not of good quality &  it's bulky, almost feels it will tear my formal trousers 
And there are too many frequent updates available for apps like 15-20 in alternate days.  As long as I am at my hometown is no issue since I have unlimited broadband but as soon as I get transferred,  I'll rely on cellular data which will make it impossible to handle these updates.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Everything is a market strategy for them. Remember iphone 4s is still selling here.


nope

iPhone - Apple (IN)

only 6s, 6 and 5s, the same models sold in US.

Is there smartphone charity company who will give me free phone?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> nope
> 
> iPhone - Apple (IN)
> 
> ...



Apple iPhone 4S Price in India - Buy Apple iPhone 4S Black 8 Online - Apple : Flipkart.com

Apple iPhone 4S (White, 8GB): Amazon.in: Electronics

iPhone 4S 8 GB White: Buy iPhone 4S 8 GB White Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal.com

iPhone 4S 8 GB Black: Buy iPhone 4S 8 GB Black Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal.com

Shouldn't apple call the stocks back? I mean if they can spend time and money on stupid patents and lawsuits, they should easily be able to call all of 4s, 5, 5c phones back.

Most people will buy them otherwise.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> nope
> 
> iPhone - Apple (IN)
> 
> ...



ebay.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Faun said:


> ebay.



 actually amazon prices are pretty throwaway 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Apple iPhone 4S Price in India - Buy Apple iPhone 4S Black 8 Online - Apple : Flipkart.com
> 
> Apple iPhone 4S (White, 8GB): Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> ...



well what can I say. Yindians. These are probably all overpriced scams. Just check the versions available on the official web site. How difficult is that. 
These are the kind of sellers that give Apple a bad name, by going and begging them for unsold stock. 

Imo iPhones are cheap. Spent 20k on a 3gs 5 years ago, haven't upgraded since, it's the only smartphone I've ever used and mostly happy with it, only want to upgrade for a better cam. From my perspective, I made a totally vfm choice instead of getting a desire or something back then. Ive seen my more budget conscious friends spend more than 50k on androids in 2 years and keep telling them it is a terrible mistake. Your specifications fixation is all wrong because the 600 Mhz Cortex A8 thrashed the 1GHz Scorpion in the long run because of ecosystem design. Apple's life cycle and production cycle are on a different scale than droids. No droid has rolled off factory floors for three straight years. Understand this. 



SaiyanGoku said:


> Shouldn't apple call the stocks back? I mean if they can spend time and money on stupid patents and lawsuits, they should easily be able to call all of 4s, 5, 5c phones back.



ok. Nokia started it, Apple is playing just like everyone else. A patent troll does not produce any products. US patent office is to blame. 

and these brilliant ideas need to be contributed to the 1000+ reasons not to buy Apple thread. Need some halp there.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> actually amazon prices are pretty throwaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why budget conscious people should go for moto g3. For those who don't care about budget S6 Edge plus or Note5 blows the competition away in terms of VFM.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

^what droid should I have got in 2010?

vanilla droids may be good, I don't know. Motorola is certainly legendary when it comes to phones, would go as far as to say even their feature phones have a class and pedigree better than Apple. 
but I play Infinity Blade II, Asphalt 8 on my 3GS, a phone made in 2009. It just does it's job. 

also, 32 GB is not a solution for the problem of photos and videos, will only delay the data build up. It is better to save photos in cloud for various reasons. This process is pretty solid, automatic and in the background in iOS.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> ^what droid should I have got in 2010?
> 
> vanilla droids may be good, I don't know. Motorola is certainly legendary when it comes to phones, would go as far as to say even their feature phones have a class and pedigree better than Apple.
> but I play Infinity Blade II, Asphalt 8 on my 3GS, a phone made in 2009. It just does it's job.
> ...


1. Fully agreed, back the 2010 no droid came close to the iphone, same was till 2012-13. Then SD800 chipset came into play and the LG G2 was comparable to any iphone released that year.

2. Motorola never tried to give you a 'Flagship Killer.' The provide a phone that simply works. It has some nice features, no extra bloat, but a few very useful software. The price is good, not the best VFM, but the build quality and after sales support make up for it. All budget users should go for motorola now.

3. As for cloud, google drive is now integrated with android, also google games. Your game data will be saved in google games, most popular games support this, so that's tight cloud integration there. Then there are google photos for photo sync, drive for document sync, and other data like contacts etc will also be saved in cloud.

4. Do you think cloud is feasible in India? The data connection is bad, 3g is not present or in a very poor state outside of metros, data cost is extremely high. All round cloud only works if we get say 50GB of 3G under 1k, anything less makes little sense.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

I see no other solution, even an external data bank will only slow down the accumulation of data. It insures the data against loss or theft of the device, and gives a certain device independence to your data. Photos are one thing we actually need on our devices, for quick access to show or some apps that show what photos were taken one year ago... 

Was talking to one engineer who works with laying the fibre optic cables in India. He told me that the various departments planning are so bad (cable layers and municipality) that the people laying the cables have to haphazardly cut and join many segments of the cable. He told me that from point to point, or a stretch there should be no more than 3-4 splicings, or places where the fibre optic cable has been cut and join again. Because of the haphazard working conditions, people do jugad, and there are many, many more of these splices than what the cables for designed for. Because of this, he says that the connection quality in India will always be bad, because the underlying infrastructure is horribly messed up.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



theterminator said:


> 6S is cool, impressive features like 3D touch.



3D touch isnt actually 3D touch
its basically "touch hold down"

The actual 3D touch concept was made by Microsoft(Project Mclaren) and Huawei

you can add "3D touch" as apple defines it, to any rooted android with a gesture app in say Xposed

- - - Updated - - -



theterminator said:


> Don't know man, I was very optimistic about OPO but I still prefer iPhone 4 over it since the touch is not of good quality &  it's bulky, almost feels it will tear my formal trousers



true I think anything above 4.5inches is too big
wish they made small screen flagships or mid rangers


----------



## RohanM (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



kkn13 said:


> 3D touch isnt actually 3D touch
> its basically "touch hold down"
> 
> The actual 3D touch concept was made by Microsoft(Project Mclaren) and Huawei
> ...


You can get Sony Xperia z5c or z3c


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 19, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Vegito said:


> You can get Sony Xperia z5c or z3c



nah these "Compact" , "Mini" etc phones are often just sidee devices sadly and dont get proper support from devs and even OEMs later on
Im gonna wait for Moto X Play and Lumia 940


----------



## ZTR (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



kkn13 said:


> nah these "Compact" , "Mini" etc phones are often just sidee devices sadly and dont get proper support from devs and even OEMs later on
> Im gonna wait for Moto X Play and Lumia 940


Not true
Z3c,Z1c both have same board as Z3/Z2 and Z1 respectively so if those two get a ROM even the compact ones will get it 
As for OEM support, the Original Z series has just got the 5.1.1 update and those phones started with 4.1 so that is something


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

the 16 GB model is good for those who consume and delete content instead of hoarding, use services, stream stuff, and store everything in cloud. Important factor here is not much usage of HD space. 
those who use their phones in this way, should have the option of not having to pay for unnecessary storage


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

16gb is just a gimmick. It is more of a toy for the fans. Coz you can't do anything too much with it.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



$hadow said:


> 16gb is just a gimmick. It is more of a toy for the fans. Coz you can't do anything too much with it.


You can show people that you have an iPhone. But if you're a media consumer like me you'll find anything under 64GB inadequate.


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



$hadow said:


> 16gb is just a gimmick. It is more of a toy for the fans. Coz you can't do anything too much with it.



True, I still regret buying iPad Air 16GB instead of 32/64GB.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



tkin said:


> You can show people that you have an iPhone. But if you're a media consumer like me you'll find anything under 64GB inadequate.



And that 64 GB is costly, there are no second thoughts on that.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



$hadow said:


> And that 64 GB is costly, there are no second thoughts on that.



Unless you have sd card. Oh wait, it's apple, MOAR MILKING.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



tkin said:


> Unless you have sd card. Oh wait, it's apple, MOAR MILKING.



Most of the flagships are now moving away from ext sd card


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



$hadow said:


> Most of the flagships are now moving away from ext sd card


Moto X Style, Meizu Pro 5


----------



## Anorion (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

Smartphones are useless in India. 
what is one useful feature a smartphone does that a feature phone does not do.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



$hadow said:


> Most of the flagships are now moving away from ext sd card


Its the opposite nowadays lol
Except Samsung ALL Android Flagships have microSD card support


----------



## swatkats (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

Who else is buying 11.5Gb phone at 62k?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

lol this GB thing has to go away some day
you cannot keep living in the past, we have to use paid apps, services, and cloud at some time, which is the whole point of the smartphone. 
better to start sooner than later
no amount of GB is going to solve a problem where you need all your stuff to be on your device. maybe if you delete the songs, and the videos downloaded from youtube, you will have enough space for photos, I donno.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> lol this GB thing has to go away some day
> you cannot keep living in the past, we have to use paid apps, services, and cloud at some time, which is the whole point of the smartphone.
> better to start sooner than later
> no amount of GB is going to solve a problem where you need all your stuff to be on your device. maybe if you delete the songs, and the videos downloaded from youtube, you will have enough space for photos, I donno.



yeah right, like 4g is getting cheaper any sooner in the world and especially in India. nothing happening in next 5 years. GB stays.


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> lol this GB thing has to go away some day
> you cannot keep living in the past, we have to use paid apps, services, and cloud at some time, which is the whole point of the smartphone.
> better to start sooner than later
> no amount of GB is going to solve a problem where you need all your stuff to be on your device. maybe if you delete the songs, and the videos downloaded from youtube, you will have enough space for photos, I donno.



My previous phone with 16GB+32GB and current phone 64GB was enough for my needs. 64Gig is more than enough for any device.

BTW heard from my colleague, did ios9 reduced the OS size by removing unwanted api's? He said the api's will downloaded when you download an app. Is this true.

- - - Updated - - -

Got it, its App Thinning.
?App thinning? will be a major boon for 8GB and 16GB iPhones and iPads | Ars Technica

so its not 11gb for 16gb version


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



swatkats said:


> Who else is buying 11.5Gb phone at 62k?


Only sheeple who want to showoff


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

it is seriously much more expensive in the long run
cloud is cheaper.
a service to an music service may actually be cheaper than storing all your songs. How many songs can you afford to physically store really. Isn't it better to just delete all the mp3s?  
there is no defragmentation, no maintenance, a much smaller investment in memory, and most importantly, cloud is one of the safest places to store your critical data. Photos especially, are safest in the cloud. All your other things are going to fail. It is known. 

these things are officially available for incredibly cheap right now.

And yeah, how can you call the smartphone brand with 2-4% market share in India, as "Sheeple" ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> lol this GB thing has to go away some day
> you cannot keep living in the past, we have to use paid apps, services, and cloud at some time, which is the whole point of the smartphone.
> better to start sooner than later
> no amount of GB is going to solve a problem where you need all your stuff to be on your device. maybe if you delete the songs, and the videos downloaded from youtube, you will have enough space for photos, I donno.



Cloud isn't available at all times and connectivity is a big issue in India, no matter what your operator is. 

If Apple wants to wank it as the best phone, they should start giving it worthy hardware upgrades instead of minor incremental ones like Samsung does with its over 9000 phones every year.

16 GB would've been enough in 2010 but not in 2015.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> it is seriously much more expensive in the long run
> cloud is cheaper.
> a service to an music service may actually be cheaper than storing all your songs. How many songs can you afford to physically store really. Isn't it better to just delete all the mp3s?  *
> there is no defragmentation, no maintenance, a much smaller investment in memory, and most importantly, cloud is one of the safest places to store your critical data. Photos especially, are safest in the cloud. *All your other things are going to fail. It is known.
> ...



Tell that to the celebrities who wanted to sue google for iCloud leak


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

well, you are fixated on the hardware, fair enough
the ecosystem can make you overlook the specifics of the device, might seem like a new idea, I know.

also one thing I don't get, you buy a droid because it is a droid, you buy windows mobile because it is windows mobile, so what is the problem if you buy an iPhone because it is an iPhone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> well, you are fixated on the hardware, fair enough
> the ecosystem can make you overlook the specifics of the device, might seem like a new idea, I know.



I would've went for it if it
a. had drag and drop to and from PC without needing any extra software.
b. had a file manager.
c. didn't cost a kidney

Its easier for me to access my laptop's hdds using ES File explorer than syncing things over itunes.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

well, you can copy photos and videos from the device and put it in your computer right away in that manner.
what else do you need to get in or out?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



Anorion said:


> well, you can copy photos and videos from the device and put it in your computer right away in that manner.
> what else do you need to get in or out?



PDFs (huge ones), Other documents, FLAC files, 10 bit 720p anime, CBR/CBZ files, compressed archives and folders.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

ok, another new idea, there is no real need for a file manager. This prevents you from wasting any time on file management. 

well, you can download these things directly on the phone 
documents are not a task to mail, plus there are apps for this that manage a lot of this copy/pasting things for you 
there is kindle
there might be anime, manga services, ionno

at least try it? 
there are some innovative ways iOS handles media. 
For example, if you subscribe to a podcast, the latest episode gets downloaded automatically, as soon as you listen to it, it gets deleted. It is so much more simpler, you don't have to do any memory management at all. 

ofc, you can still just play it off safari

also, internet and devices are not infallible anywhere. this is a usage and attitude based thing, we don't have good cheap local apps and services, because we don't consume good cheap local apps. There is absolutely no demand, and this is hurting our collective investments in smart phones of any platform. Flyte was one of the few services that delivered files in various formats at various bitrates. it was a cheap music service, made with design considerations for India in many ways, and we let it die.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

How can you say "there is no real need for a file manager"? 

BTW, why mail the documents and waste data instead of simply copying it over wifi?

As for anime streaming services, their quality is a joke while crunchyroll isn't available to India. Nothing beats 10 bit anime, unless its HEVC 10 bit anime. Offline is the way to watch it when we are forced to have 512 kbps internet.

Nobody wants to buy music/mp3s here. They'll just download it from some .pk site for 128 kbps bitrate 

I don't know if iOS supports flac files without needing any other app or conversion. Any conversion would defeat FLAC's purpose.

And a question, why switch when my existing devices (one of them was launched in 2012) do all that without needing apple's logo?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

there is airdrop
if there was a consumption, Im sure there would be someone who comes forward to provide the service
.pk site messes tags, probably makes you waste some time on tagscanner, fudges making sense or extracting data from your listening habits (which is a serious consideration if you are using cloud services for music) (check out comments here www.songs.pk â€” Free listening, videos, concerts, stats and pictures at Last.fm ). Flyte gave ogg/mp3 option among others in 64/128/320 bitrate options. Forget one of the few, think Flyte was the only one to do this.  
2012 got nothing on 2009, my friend

apple has it's own format known as aac 

the apple logo gets you exclusives, in all kinds media, not available anywhere else officially if you are willing to buy, and sometimes exclusively ahead of time when compared to other platforms.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

iOS vs Android .  

Never ending debate even in the next decade.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

no this is apps, services, cloud usage on any platform 
switch to this kind of usage on android, would be very happy, that would mean more goodies for iOS users as well
play store seems to be a little complacent, google seems happy enough with the rampant piracy, or at least does not have as much as content provider clout as Apple atm, would be really happy if there was some serious competition to iOS

The way I see it, Nintendo, Sony, Amazon are the real competition to Apple in the content space, waiting and waiting for Google to jump in to the fray.


----------



## Deadman (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] won't live streaming consume more battery plus phone heating and those radiations.
Lets be practical a 64gb card is enough for a week of music even though you can carry an extra in your wallet.
People like things simple and old fashioned way. This live streaming and all will never work unless we get enormous battery life and data.


----------



## kisame (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

^Add to that that mobile data is not cheap+shitty coverage in India, you will be forced to have your music offline with you and not on some server.
For these reasons, iPhone will remain behind Android in popularity.


----------



## swatkats (Oct 8, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



> *iPhones 6S battery life 'varies by up to two hours depending on chip supplier'*
> 
> 
> TSMC and Samsung make chips for iPhone 6S and 6S Plus, but power consumption varies markedly, according to user reports




iPhones 6S battery life 'varies by up to two hours depending on chip supplier' | Technology | The Guardian




> *www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/3nn00t/live_test_results_iphone_6s_samsung_14nm_vs_tsmc/


Samsung chip consumes 20% more power.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*

hmm ok
There were always mp3 players. What made the ipod such a revolution? It was iTunes, although it was on Moto Rokr first. Now why would this difference cause a paradigm shift? 
without Internet, without cloud and without premium apps and services, I don't see how a smartphone is soo different from a feature phone with a touchscreen.
There used to be excellent devices for this kind of usage, at one time. Unfortunately, they stopped making those.  If the original xperia, or the original omnia or the n series would have continued their progression, that would have been much better than these smart phone thingies. But that option is not there. 
Cloud, services, easy access to basically all the content there is, these things were not available till recently, and now they are, legally, easily, and cheaply. At least a few of them are and more will be available if there is interest or demand. 

If not, I can then understand a whole lot of things, there really is no difference between the 5k device and the 60k device, and _all of them_ are for show-off.


----------



## theterminator (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Apple iPhone 6S and 6S+ launched; Why 16Gb model should die!*



kisame said:


> ^Add to that that mobile data is not cheap+shitty coverage in India, you will be forced to have your music offline with you and not on some server.
> For these reasons, iPhone will remain behind Android in popularity.


Yeah. I do like the idea of cloud storage but live streaming is something I'll not prefer over offline viewing


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2015)

I saw a guy using blackberry with the 8 version of os in the wild
rock on

there are few people who use only soundcloud or 8tracks or some streaming service, and dont have saved songs just for the reasons
how many can you save
listen to new things every day when it is available for free

I am very glad for these usage scenarios


----------

